# ZFS Root geli gnop + USB /boot



## xy16644 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello all,

Currently I have a system that was created with the following guide:

Full Disk Encryption (with ZFS root) for FreeBSD 9.x

The only difference is that I have two physical disks mirrored (rather than the four mentioned in the guide). 

It*'*s been a great system but when I build my new server I want to set up FreeBSD 9.1 with encrypted (Geli) ZFS on root, have the disks aligned for 4k (using gnop) AND have /boot and the encryption keys on a separate USB key.

I've done much research into this today and can find many guides doing parts of what I want but not one guide that covers all these areas. Can someone recommend a guide that covers ALL these topics in one guide?

I have tried experimenting with multiple guides side by side but haven't managed to get it to all work together!

Appreciate any help...thank you. :stud


----------

